# Need training treat suggestions for picky pup



## kal74 (Jul 6, 2015)

Chili is 9 weeks old and we've started training classes, we need to find something high value to use in class but I've tried bunch of different treats and he's not into anything, the only thing he seems to really like is cheese. I use small pieces as treats for potty training but the trainer says to much would not be good and we need to find something else. Below is what I've tried so far....any other ideas? 
Kibble
Zuke's Mini Natural Peanut Butter
Wellness Just For Puppy Soft Natural Puppy Treats
Freeze Dried Beef Liver
Old Mother Hubbard Bitz Crunchy Classic Natural Dog Training Treats, Chicken, Liver & Vegetables 
Cheerios (Reg and Honey Nut)
Fresh Pet Dog Joy: Real Chicken Recipe Pet Treats


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I suggest tiny bits of boiled chicken breast & I mean tiny. A dog won't know the difference if it's a huge piece of chicken or teeny --they just care that they are getting a treat. Cheese is high in fat which could be hard on the pancreas gland so I wouldn't use that. I like chicken because it is healthier, store bought treats are mostly filled with garbage in my opinion. --By the way I also used treats when potty training & it worked like a charm along with lots of enthusiastic & exited praises of 'good boy/good girl! Even too much chicken could be bad because it is high in protein & even too much protein overdone. I'm sure others will also chime in here with some other advice!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Does your fluff like vegetables? Mine love little pieces of green beans, carrots, watermelon , cantaloupe , and bananas. They act like they've been given a big juicy steak! Boiled chicken is great too.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I also primarily use boiled chicken as a higher value treat for training (and rewards for having gone potty). When I attempted to use various store bought treats (zukes, etc.) she would end up getting sick after the training session. I also use tiny bits of raw green bean in the training classes, but is much lower value for her than chicken. Lately, I have also at times given her a bit of steak as the highest value reward. She goes bonkers with happiness.

Also, as a bit lower value reward treat than chicken, there are the pumpkin favor tiny little organic grain free treats (by five star or five cloud or something like that). Not at home right now so can't check the cupboard to see the brand. They come in pumpkin with coconut and pumpkin with ginger. They are in a cellophane package inside of a cardboard box. They are not messy and super tiny and not bad for the dogs. They have to stop for a second to actually chew the treat, unlike with the chicken, so that is a drawback in the training classes when they break the flow of motion.

Linda


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

wow after seeing what everyone else uses I feel like a bad mommy.... My youngest is pad trained and we used tiny cut up pieces of pupparoni sticks. I kept them in a mason jar on the counter. we would give BIG praises with hand claps and dancing around then a treat.

But then again... we also used these for when we were teaching tricks... however we also used boiled chicken as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Lorie, you are a very good mom! My dog has a tendency to not keep down different foods so I have to work around that.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dehydrated chicken, liver, turkey and freeze dried salmon are a hit in my house. Oh and cheese, they love cheese. When in training class, I bring a mix with their favorites treats.

Is he only 9 weeks old and already in class?


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I use chicken and Fresh Pet turkey bacon. Patches loves the bacon. That is what I brought to puppy class. I give her very small pieces. You can even freeze half the bag if you need to as after you open it and refrigerate it is only good for 2 weeks. I did freeze it. When thawed it lost a little color but not flavor. She loves it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you taking your little Malt out for these training classes??? If so, I would make sure that he has all of his shots and also make sure the other Dogs do too. 

Unfortunately, I cannot help you with any training treats since we did not give either of them any. I guess that I truly a "bad" Mommy.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I have the blue buffalo little training bits. They're soft and easy to break into smaller pieces. Daisy loves them and they have a strong "meat" scent. The scent lingers on my fingers after tearing them apart until I wash my hands


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You can use the cheese just make sure the pieces are tiny. The smell is great and all they need is a little taste.


----------

